# Repair cost for rot on roof



## hijole1983 (Oct 27, 2017)

How much does a contractor charge to fix a 10 foot and 20 ft (30 ft total) rot plywood problem of roof? Material and labor. Beams underneath are fine, just the plywood is bad. Here are my pics, ty 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/378hhxunwcccrjx/Photo Oct 22, 11 22 13 AM.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/at5jmwv4fjvt3al/Photo Oct 22, 5 00 07 PM.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/zq2wdhwtfp7fqlh/Photo Oct 22, 11 17 23 AM.jpg?dl=0


----------



## shinerbockk1 (Jul 18, 2017)

35 a sheet

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------

